# Herc overflights - info source?



## Occam (7 Sep 2016)

I don't want to (ab)use my DWAN access to operational sources who might be able to answer this question, so I'd appreciate some insight as to who I could ask "as a member of the public".

Last night, a Herc (or I strongly suspect a Herc) made repeated, low level (2000' by my untrained eye) passes over our little town in eastern Ontario.  More than a few residents took to our community Facebook page asking what was going on, and some seemed to be quite freaked out over it.  I assured them it was likely just pilot training, and that I was pretty sure it was a Herc (four engines, sounded like the Herc I've heard many times).  On his lowest pass, he had what I presume were landing lights (bright lights on the wings) illuminated.  We're about 50 km from Ottawa airport, and it didn't appear to be on an approach (we do see commercial aircraft on approach to YOW frequently, but they're at a much higher altitude at that point).

Who could I ask a) if it was indeed a Herc and b) what they were up to?


----------



## acen (7 Sep 2016)

Resident of Limoges as well? I assumed it was the annual aerial pot sweep through the Larose forest, but I could definitely be wrong. I'm just on the edge of the forest and it has been a hive of aerial activity lately.


----------



## Occam (7 Sep 2016)

Yup, flew right over Limoges a bunch of times.  The pot sweep aircraft are usually helicopters, or smaller single engine planes.


----------



## Loachman (7 Sep 2016)

I've never heard of counter-marijuana being done by any seized-wing aircraft. They move too quickly, cannot fly low enough, are not manoeuvrable enough, do not give good visibility to spotters, and, in the case of Hercs, are too expensive.

Were there any local festivals or other special events around? I'd guess not, or the flyby would have been publicised.

My next guess would be SAR training.


----------



## Occam (7 Sep 2016)

No events that I'm aware of.  It was late - 2130-ish, well after dark.


----------



## Jorkapp (7 Sep 2016)

Another possibility is a SAR flight.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I've never heard of counter-marijuana being done by any seized-wing aircraft. They move too quickly, cannot fly low enough, are not manoeuvrable enough, do not give good visibility to spotters, and, in the case of Hercs, are too expensive.
> 
> Were there any local festivals or other special events around? I'd guess not, or the flyby would have been publicised.
> 
> My next guess would be SAR training.



The Trackers of VU-33 used to do it. Just sayin'.  8)


----------



## Loachman (7 Sep 2016)

Over land?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2016)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Over land?



West coast and over the islands. Late '70's.

I've never heard of seaborne grow ops.  [


----------



## dimsum (7 Sep 2016)

As with Loachman and Guy, I'd guess it was 424 Sqn on a SAR training flight.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Sep 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> West coast and over the islands. Late '70's.
> 
> I've never heard of seaborne grow ops.  [



You just had to give those guys a new idea they hadn't tried yet.  :facepalm:


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Sep 2016)

Occam said:
			
		

> I don't want to (ab)use my DWAN access to operational sources who might be able to answer this question, so I'd appreciate some insight as to who I could ask "as a member of the public".
> 
> Last night, a Herc (or I strongly suspect a Herc) made repeated, low level (2000' by my untrained eye) passes over our little town in eastern Ontario.  More than a few residents took to our community Facebook page asking what was going on, and some seemed to be quite freaked out over it.  I assured them it was likely just pilot training, and that I was pretty sure it was a Herc (four engines, sounded like the Herc I've heard many times).  On his lowest pass, he had what I presume were landing lights (bright lights on the wings) illuminated.  We're about 50 km from Ottawa airport, and it didn't appear to be on an approach (we do see commercial aircraft on approach to YOW frequently, but they're at a much higher altitude at that point).
> 
> Who could I ask a) if it was indeed a Herc and b) what they were up to?



Fortunately the google still works...



> *Contact Details*
> 
> 8 Wing / CFB Trenton
> P.O. Box 1000 Station Forces
> ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (7 Sep 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> As with Loachman and Guy, I'd guess it was 424 Sqn on a SAR training flight.



Could call the PAO in Trenton and see what he/she says.


----------



## expwor (7 Sep 2016)

Local radio station (I live in Brighton) reported that the Rescue squadron is conducting illumination flare training. Supposed to be more training tonight.

Tom


----------



## Occam (8 Sep 2016)

I'll check with the PAO tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------

